# Order held up at customs



## colaron (Dec 15, 2019)

hi there new to forum so not sure if in the right place, I ordered some test and it has been stopped at customs, I now have to attend customs for an interview has anybody has any info on how to deal with this.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 15, 2019)

colaron said:


> hi there new to forum so not sure if in the right place, I ordered some test and it has been stopped at customs, I now have to attend customs for an interview has anybody has any info on how to deal with this.



Yea? Think about what you just said. Ok, here let me connect the dots for you: DONT go to that. Would you really consider going? “Hi there, I’m colaron, I believe you seized my drugs and I’d like to pick them up if that’s ok!”

Count your pack as a loss, contact your source and email them that letter you got. They should send a replacement but might need an alternate address.


----------



## Deadhead (Dec 15, 2019)

This goes without being said...you never order a package, you have no knowledge of it. Throw thw letter away contact source with a pic of the letter and count your loss


----------



## colaron (Dec 15, 2019)

hi thanks for the replies, it is not just a customs letter, I have been asked to attend an interview, it states failure to attend may result in your arrest


----------



## CJ (Dec 15, 2019)

colaron said:


> hi thanks for the replies, it is not just a customs letter, I have been asked to attend an interview, it states failure to attend may result in your arrest



It also says on the side of milk crates that you'll be prosecuted if you take them.

If you go, you're giving them evidence.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 15, 2019)

Seems like something that actually mattered would come via certified mail. 

Burn it. you never got the letter.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 15, 2019)

colaron said:


> hi thanks for the replies, it is not just a customs letter, I have been asked to attend an interview, it states failure to attend may result in your arrest



Blank out your name and everything and post a picture of the letter. I’d like to see that. Never heard of a serious letter like that before. Maybe customs is changing the way they do things.


----------



## colaron (Dec 15, 2019)

hi the letter came recorded delivery which I signed for, did not know what was in it before I signed for it, would it be wise just to ignore it?


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 15, 2019)

colaron said:


> hi the letter came recorded delivery which I signed for, did not know what was in it before I signed for it, would it be wise just to ignore it?


Welp, you’re ****ed. Start practicing your butthole clenching.


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 15, 2019)

Might be time to contact your Lawyer if you have one......If not they will appoint you one....Got a letter years ago,,as a lot of us may have...Wake Up call..!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Blank out your name and everything and post a picture of the letter. I’d like to see that. Never heard of a serious letter like that before. Maybe customs is changing the way they do things.



x2, this. Most of us have at one point or another received a letter, and denying everything (you didn't order anything, you never received a letter) and doing nothing is the route to take - obviously never ordering anything to that address again.

This is new to me - a customs letter sent certified mail with a signature required. Post up a copy without yer personal info.


----------



## Trump (Dec 15, 2019)

does everyone know what country this guy/girl is from? or you all presuming he in US?


----------



## Beserker (Dec 15, 2019)

Ignore it. It’ll go away. Go domestic next time. Curious to see the letter though...


----------



## bronco (Dec 15, 2019)

I have never got a letter but i did have a package held up in customs for about 4 weeks one time. Got a free replacement from the supplier plus the original package did eventually show up


----------



## colaron (Dec 15, 2019)

hi please see attached letter from uk


----------



## Trump (Dec 15, 2019)

WOW i from the UK and I never seen anything like that, why they even bothering for a small amount I do not know. How much was in the order?



colaron said:


> hi please see attached letter from uk


----------



## colaron (Dec 15, 2019)

hi was four 10ml test


----------



## Jin (Dec 15, 2019)

Trump said:


> WOW i from the UK and I never seen anything like that, why they even bothering for a small amount I do not know. How much was in the order?



50kg of test prop raws.


----------



## Trump (Dec 15, 2019)

Just go it will be a slap on the wrist at worse, ignore it after you been given that letter and you will get a court summons. What was you planning on doing with a bottle of test?


----------



## colaron (Dec 15, 2019)

planning on ignoring it as I think if I admit to it will be a court summons,


----------



## Trump (Dec 15, 2019)

Thats not going away, go and just tell them you dont know what they talking about. How did you pay for it?



colaron said:


> planning on ignoring it as I think if I admit to it will be a court summons,


----------



## colaron (Dec 15, 2019)

hi paid for it through paypal


----------



## Trump (Dec 15, 2019)

your ****ed



colaron said:


> hi paid for it through paypal


----------



## colaron (Dec 15, 2019)

paypal does not have the source on it


----------



## CJ (Dec 15, 2019)

Trump said:


> your ****ed



I bet if he sends Prince Andrew a young tart, it'll all go away. After all, seems like Andy's "source" kind of dried up. 

#EpsteinDidNotKillHimself  :32 (20):


----------



## Rydog (Dec 15, 2019)

I think you should attend the interview but you should let your attorney or public defender do the talking.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 15, 2019)

colaron said:


> hi paid for it through paypal



STUPID



Trump said:


> your ****ed



And by ****ed, he means that you are fuked.



colaron said:


> paypal does not have the source on it



Doesn't matter. Evidence leading to you paying for illegal substance is all they need. You were likely part of a sting operation.


Don't worry about an intro in the forum. No internet in prison. When you get released in a few years and you think about buying illegal drugs from a stranger....DONT.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 15, 2019)

Trump said:


> does everyone know what country this guy/girl is from? or you all presuming he in US?



Good point, Mate. I was assuming US and he's a Brit. I've no experience with UK customs.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 15, 2019)

Rydog said:


> I think you should attend the interview but you should let your attorney or public defender do the talking.



I'm thinking this is wise, given the PayPal situation. Looks like ye don't have much choice but to attend the meet, and I'd definitely speak with a solicitor before ye go & have 'em with ye if at all possible.


----------



## Trump (Dec 15, 2019)

It’s 10ml as well guys they not going to cuff him, it’s more likely they have got the addresses from a bust and want to get evidence against something bigger


----------



## CJ (Dec 15, 2019)

Crazy Brits'll throw you in the stockade in the town square, or behead you!


----------



## Trump (Dec 15, 2019)

we stone midgets so watch out 



CJ275 said:


> Crazy Brits'll throw you in the stockade in the town square, or behead you!


----------



## CJ (Dec 15, 2019)

View attachment 8862

......


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2019)

prince andrew pm


----------



## Utm18 (Dec 15, 2019)

I would talk to a lawyer before doing anything


----------



## GSgator (Dec 16, 2019)

How do they know you purchased it no proof then seriously **** them. I just read the letter and your post regarding paying thru PayPal. It states in the letter if you can’t make it, there can be an alternative way I would try that before surrendering myself in person.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 16, 2019)

Wear a suit and a tie, leave your knife at home or drop it in one of those cute collection boxes they have.


----------



## Jin (Dec 16, 2019)

Get a Rx from a clinic ASAP


----------



## bvs (Dec 16, 2019)

If just ignore the letter although none have ever asked me to go to an interview


----------



## CantTouchThis (Dec 17, 2019)

Ah, since this is close to my profession I'll give you some advice.

You have two options;

Option 1: Go to the interview (with a lawyer) and plead ignorance and that you never ordered it. You dont know who ordered it, when it was ordered or what was ordered. Imagine you just gave that piece of paper to a stranger with their name on it, react how they would react. You only know as much as is on that piece of paper. I'm 99% confidence they will NOT seize any of your electronics or even search them. They _could_ search your house for further evidence relating to the offence but I'm 90% sure they wont because its such thin grounds. 4 vials of 10ml of test doesnt indicate drug dealing at all so there wont be a search for that. Since its a _basically_ A caution+3 they shouldn't arrest you unless you fail to comply. I mean, they still can arrest you but they are trying to make it easier for you and themselves.

You would have just needed to ignore it if it hadnt come recorded delivery with a signature. They know you have it in hand now and they will act upon it. I say they; the police will act on it, maybe not now or in a few days/weeks but they will. *Trust me*.

Option 2; ignore it, get arrested. Be taken back to the nick, booked in, put into a cell for about 5 hours (or however long that police officer wants to keep you in there before they decide to interview you) get interviewed, most likely get released pending investigation/NFA. 

From when your arrested police have the right to keep you arrested for 24 hours. So if they really want they can keep you in a police station for as long as time allows, given the interview, charging decision etc.

I can see option 1 working a lot better than option two. Although I do agree you are somewhat *****ED*


----------



## Trump (Dec 17, 2019)

Are you old bill?????



CantTouchThis said:


> Ah, since this is close to my profession I'll give you some advice.
> 
> You have two options;
> 
> ...


----------



## CantTouchThis (Dec 17, 2019)

Trump said:


> Are you old bill?????



No comment


----------



## CJ (Dec 17, 2019)

We got a bloody constable 'ere boys!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 17, 2019)

I wouldnt go to no fukkin interview fuk that shit..I would burn everything and move..Let them come after you


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 17, 2019)

CantTouchThis said:


> . . . Option 1: Go to the interview (with a lawyer) and plead ignorance and that you never ordered it. You dont know who ordered it, when it was ordered or what was ordered. Imagine you just gave that piece of paper to a stranger with their name on it, react how they would react. You only know as much as is on that piece of paper . . .



Trying to learn here ... not trying to argue cause I don't know much here in the USA, and I know less in the UK.  Your Option 1 sounds like the best op can do since he already signed for the letter, BUT isn't using PayPal gonna screw up the "play dumb" defense?


----------



## CantTouchThis (Dec 18, 2019)

rawdeal said:


> Trying to learn here ... not trying to argue cause I don't know much here in the USA, and I know less in the UK.  Your Option 1 sounds like the best op can do since he already signed for the letter, BUT isn't using PayPal gonna screw up the "play dumb" defense?



Nono, perfectly reasonable question!

They don't know how he bought it. They shouldn't be able to find out either, unless they contact the person he bought it from. For all they know, he paid with the souls of children!

Of course there are other ways to see how he bought it (GDPR, however paypal are *huge* and doing this would be long, police dont like long), but for 4 bottles of 10ml test..I'm 90% sure it would never be approved.

Best play is option 1, see what they know. If they know nothing, brilliant! He's off the hook. Oh and don't tell your lawyer nothing. Say you have no clue whats going on. Lawyers are shady and give police a lot of info they shouldn't.

He isn't going to go to prison for this or even get a criminal record. Police over here deal with over18's smoking weed (class B)by just telling them off and giving them some paper that says they told them off.

Class C personal drug use would hardly warrant any kind of criminal record, fine, imprisonment etc etc. So even if they do find out, it's just a slap on the wrist.

If they did find out they would ask questions such as; "Where did you get it from" "how much did it cost" "do you know the person" "are you going to do it again" "why did you buy it" etc.


----------



## Trump (Dec 18, 2019)

Your not wrong police knocked on my friends door and told him to stop selling cocaine as they are watching him


----------



## Boytoy (Dec 18, 2019)

. Oh and don't tell your lawyer nothing. Say you have no clue whats going on. Lawyers are shady and give police a lot of info they shouldn't.


Is true.  Lawyer fuked me


----------



## Jin (Dec 18, 2019)

Boytoy said:


> .
> 
> 
> Is true.  Lawyer fuked me



Stop wearing that G-string and you won’t be violated as much. How do you expect the guys to resist you?


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 18, 2019)

Arresting someone for 4 bottles of test is crazy.  I bet quite a few got the same letter.


----------



## Underdog12 (Dec 19, 2019)

just go with lawyer act like you don't know anything but practice lying and giving responses.
Respond without giving any extra info and only respond if your lawyer lets you.
Tell him your lawyer you didn't do it.
And they WILL NOT WASTE their resources on you.
lie in your head until you beleive what your saying and tell no one you did it 
Act like you craped yourself in school tell no one, don't let anyone know you did this either.
And your be off the hook and remember the people doing the interview don't care they just wan't to get done and go home their not your friends


----------



## Jin (Dec 19, 2019)

OP- please keep us posted.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 19, 2019)

Jin said:


> OP- please keep us posted.


OP hasn't posted in 4 days. Probably wont get that update for another 1821 days.


----------



## Utm18 (Dec 22, 2019)

He's gone MIA.        .


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Dec 23, 2019)

*colaron*...I'm sorry that you're going through a tough  situation. I have a friend that also received a "love letter" from the  DEA and it said for thie first time, they will destroy the *"goodies" *but  the next time he will be fined. Like many advice from other members,  send a copy(not original) of your letter to your source to see if they  do a resend. However, you must realize that you're under serious  surveillance...red flag all over your residence. So. if they do send, do  not use your address for any further illegal transation.
Count it as a loss.
Btw: the customs letter didn't mention anything about coming in for an interview/questioning. Good luck 2 ya.


----------



## gymratflex (Dec 23, 2019)

In the US, they send a letter, noncertified. basically Hey we got your shit, later.... They dont give a crap about some small time package here. Many years ago before internet, we use to order mail order from Mexico and San Diego. Did it for a long time. I gave my buddy the source and cut my ties. 3 months later the idiot was bringing in 4 and 5 packages a week to the ****ing post office. He went to pick it up, DEA, Local Law and State Police followed him home. Raided his home.....  Moral of story, dont be a dumbass...  I use to make runs across the border into Laredo back then also..  Now 20 years later and Im trying to find sources for personal use lol....   Miss those days before it got so idiotic...


----------



## Underdog12 (Dec 29, 2019)

I check back on this every single day and nothing


----------



## Yaya (Dec 29, 2019)

Underdog12 said:


> I check back on this every single day and nothing



May the power and blood of jesus bless this post


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 30, 2019)

Jin said:


> 50kg of test prop raws.


Darn it, Jin! I was scrolling through this quickly and thought this was a post from OP!


I even did the conversion to conform that was as many lbs as I thought it was lol.


----------



## CJ (Dec 30, 2019)

OP is still at the interview.


----------



## ccpro (Jan 2, 2020)

Call you barrister for a consult.  I'm in the US and received similar letter but no notice to appear.  My good friends here told me to lose it!...I never heard anything again, several years have passed.  Good Luck, sucks so far!


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 2, 2020)

Yup he gone


----------



## Goldenhigh (Jan 12, 2020)

Must have been a slow day at the customs office, such small fry hope he resurfaces with butthole intact.


----------

